# Mt Holly, NJ - D21886, M Adult, Smart B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11775366

Burlington Co AS #D21886, a shelter favorite, friendly, loves everyone, knows commands








[/img]


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

PETNOTE:i LOST MY WAY FROM HOME ON 8/5 AND HAVE BEEN HERE AT THE SHELTER SINCE AND IN THAT TIME, I HAVE BECOME ONE OF THE FAVORITES HERE. EVERYONE LOVES ME AND HAS COME TO SEE WHAT A WONDERFUL DOG I AM. I WOULD DO ANYTHIng TO MAKE YOU HAPPY. I WILL SIT FOR YOU, GIVE YOU MY PAW, SIT ON MY HIND LEGS, AND EVEN TALK. I OBVIOUSLY HAD SOMEONE WHO TRAINED ME VERY WELL BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM. NOW I AM WAITING HERE AT THE SHELTER READY TO GO, SO IF YOU THINK YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE ME A GREAT HOME, WHY DON'T YOU STOP BY TO MEET ME. I AM APPROX 5 YEARS OLD AND I WEIGH 86 LBS. I AM ALSO HOUSEBROKEN. THANKS. ST/SC



Please give this pet a second chance. Visit the shelter and fill out an application today. If calling the shelter about this dog, please refer to the identification number of the animal when calling. Thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Hey, look! It's raining perfect dogs in New Jersey! 

Surely someone is looking for a friendly, trained and very cute dog?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Bump for the Perfect Dogs


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

OMG she reminds me of my Samantha so much. She is adorable, I would take her in a heartbeat if I lived closer.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Bump for this beauty!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*








Love her!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Marked URGENT at shelter.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

No one can take this guy









D-21886 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: I AM SO SMART!! 
Burlington County Animal Shelter, Mount Holly, NJ


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

SHe sounds like a great girl - and URGENT


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Don't understand this shelter; she's described as a shelter favorite and sounds like a perfect dog yet they would euth her when there are other dogs there that are probably not adoptable. Can't figure out their selection process.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

I don't understand half of the stuff shelters do!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

I went to the shelter yesterday to meet this guy. He is a very sweet. I was told no one is looking at him. I think the reason why is because he came in with fleas which he is allergic to. Alot of his skin is flakey and he has hair loss on his back near his tail and also on his back legs. I gave him a good brushing to get out the flakes but tomorrow there will still be more. It will take a while for him to heal and his hair to grow back. That is time that he doesn't have. He must of had a good home at one time. He is really well trained. He knows sit, down, paw, beg, speak and who know's what else. I had him out in a yard with 2 sides have kennels with dogs that were barking. He ignored them. I also took him in the cat room and he ignored them too. I met the vet tech who has been taking care of him. She just thinks this guy is great.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

how do you think he would be with small dogs????


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Shepherdmania- can Brightstar take this guy? wouldn't be much of a transport!







[/img] 


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11775366
> 
> Burlington Co AS #D21886, a shelter favorite, friendly, loves everyone, knows commands


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump - he is urgent


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

can Brightstar take this guy? wouldn't be much of a transport!







[/img] 


> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11775366
> 
> Burlington Co AS #D21886, a shelter favorite, friendly, loves everyone, knows commands


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Let me see what I can do.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

I spoke to the shelter today. They have several applications on him and won't release him to a rescue. They said to check back on Monday to see if he has been adopted.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*



> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaI spoke to the shelter today. They have several applications on him and won't release him to a rescue. They said to check back on Monday to see if he has been adopted.


I don't understand? What difference does it make if he goes to a rescue or an adoptive home? Is it worth risking that a private family will adopt him when there is a possible rescue willing to step up??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

I hope they have a decent approval process and won;t hesitate to reject an app they're not comfortable with when they know a rescue is waiting. I think it must have to do with fees because shelters cannot possibly be as stringent when it comes to approving adopters as rescues are.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*



> Originally Posted By: lil'mister
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaI spoke to the shelter today. They have several applications on him and won't release him to a rescue. They said to check back on Monday to see if he has been adopted.
> ...



I don't think some of the shelters get how great it is for a dog to have a Rescue cover their backs







The interface with a rescue to work on any problems they may have, medical help and of course the adoption to a well researched family & backup to this being a happy ending.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

ok this guy IS NOT SAFE..BAD APLLICANTS..PLEASE??? ANY TAKERS????


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

They won't release him to a rescue period or just while they have apps on him? If they don;t work with rescues, can;t a volunteer with a rescue go in and adopt as a private adopter?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

We have taken some gs into rescue from this shelter. My rescue is waiting to here(I think today) if he is going to be adopted or go to rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Check out the post for Kaiser, a white one


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

The shelter said they have an approved adopter. Keep you fingers crossed that they take him. If not the shelter said they would contact my rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

WHich rescue are you with?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

gsrsepa


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

i don;t get it he is still there??


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

Listing removed; was he adopted?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Mt Holly, NJ - D21886 Smart B&T*

YES he was adopted. A gs experienced person adopted him. The wgs there still needs help.


----------

